# This is why...



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*Got a call yesterday from a regular customer.*

*Said there's water dripping steady in his basement, wall's falling apart at the ceiling on the first floor with mold starting to show.*

*I get there and notice both baths in the midst of a remodel, one is a newly added bath.*
*Untaped drywall, stubs out for plumbing...naturally I get a lil' bad taste in my mouth, they're regulars...never even called me to bid the job.*

*The story, apparently he told them he takes care of the plumbing at a substantially lower price than they could get on their own, he insisted that it's the way he contracts as a "GC". *

*He told them it was legal.*

*the upstairs condo owner asked if he could install an ice maker line while he was there, he did.*
*The leak was a 1/2" tee branching to the line in the ceiling, to his credit he didn't use a tapped HD fitting, but in this case he'd have been better off.*
*The ceiling had been redone after he'd opened it to add the line, the walls weren't part of any of the work, they were in good shape before.*

*Just after he got done hanging rock, they discover he got bagged with an illegal alien and doing unlicensed work on another job from an acquaintance after trying to call him for over a month.*

*He's all done, along with two thirds of the payments he'd gotten from them.*

*No vents for either bathroom, they live on the first floor condo so the walls will have to opened upstairs to run them, no permits pulled, and now...no "GC"....naturally he isn't returning calls.*

*I have to call them later tonight to explain the job has to be redone, almost completely.*

*The pics tell it all, any 6 month apprentice knows why the leak happened on seeing this.*


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Flux?


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

Forry said:


> Flux?


*Most likely, wasn't cleaned either.*
*Whats more important is the fact that any schmoe with a weeks experience soldering knows EXACTLY when to stop and what to do.*

*Judging by the burn marks, it was one hell of a battle.*

*This "pro" just did what any homeowner could have done, and charged them for it.*


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Forry said:


> Flux?


That and improper heating technique.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

So....
now I know I'm at least at the
six month level! :clap::laughing:


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

But yet most say this is not rocket science.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

He should of use Shark Bites:laughing:


----------



## plumberman (Jul 14, 2008)

Thats nasty!! I could have soldered better than that with my eyes closed


----------



## AtlantaPlumbers (Aug 14, 2008)

wow thats ugly


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Forry said:


> Flux?


No, a false sense of capabilities based on years of watching people make it look easier than it is. Anal-Cranial Inversion Syndrome.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *I get there and notice both baths in the midst of a remodel, one is a newly added bath.*
> *Untaped drywall, stubs out for plumbing...naturally I get a lil' bad taste in my mouth, they're regulars...never even called me to bid the job.*


Why the bad taste? Are you a plumber or a remodeler? If I were doing a a remodel and the homeowner told me I had to use x and such a plumber I would tell them it's my plumber or the highway. 

Are you a plumber who is moonlighting as a remodeler? 

There's a lot more to a remodel than just switching out plumbing fixtures, are you sure you're qualified for that? :laughing:


----------



## AtlantaPlumbers (Aug 14, 2008)

orson said:


> Why the bad taste? Are you a plumber or a remodeler? If I were doing a a remodel and the homeowner told me I had to use x and such a plumber I would tell them it's my plumber or the highway.
> 
> Are you a plumber who is moonlighting as a remodeler?
> 
> There's a lot more to a remodel than just switching out plumbing fixtures, are you sure you're qualified for that? :laughing:


 :furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

AtlantaPlumbers said:


> :furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:


Just ignore orson, he don't understand what a plumber is, he's just stirring the pot.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Just ignore orson, he don't understand what a plumber is, he's just stirring the pot.


 :w00t:


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

orson said:


> Why the bad taste? Are you a plumber or a remodeler? If I were doing a a remodel and the homeowner told me I had to use x and such a plumber I would tell them it's my plumber or the highway.
> 
> Are you a plumber who is moonlighting as a remodeler?
> 
> There's a lot more to a remodel than just switching out plumbing fixtures, are you sure you're qualified for that? :laughing:


*What seperates me from legally becoming a "licensed" contractor is $90.00.*

*I'm seriously considering it, sub out the framing, sub out the drywall, electrical, tile, painting and take my percentage atop the plumbing portion.*

*Why not?*

*I see any Tom, Dick and Harry doing it all the time.*


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *What seperates me from legally becoming a "licensed" contractor is $90.00.*
> 
> *I'm seriously considering it, sub out the framing, sub out the drywall, electrical, tile, painting and take my percentage atop the plumbing portion.*
> 
> ...


 Slow down champ!
Tread lightly. Plumber to G C is a preety big step.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

I mean "Pretty" big step


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

Mellison said:


> Slow down champ!
> Tread lightly. Plumber to G C is a preety big step.


*Not as big as you think, due respect to the guys that KNOW what they're doing, I know of a few who just get the license, pay for advertising and sub almost everything out.*

*A veritable "middleman" license.*


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *Not as big as you think, due respect to the guys that KNOW what they're doing, I know of a few who just get the license, pay for advertising and sub almost everything out.*
> 
> *A veritable "middleman" license.*


And Yes! It IS a "Pretty" big step. Not in size, but in appearance. Gold Watch. Freshly Detailed 2009 Pick-up. Designer Clothing. Fresh Tan. Never have to get dirt under your fingernails again!!! Stay pretty status!

That kinda "Pretty". 

Sound "preety" effing good to me!!!


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> And Yes! It IS a "Pretty" big step. Not in size, but in appearance. Gold Watch. Freshly Detailed 2009 Pick-up. Designer Clothing. Fresh Tan. Never have to get dirt under your fingernails again!!! Stay pretty status!
> 
> That kinda "Pretty".
> 
> Sound "preety" effing good to me!!!


You forgot cigars, scotch and playing golf when the rest of the world is working.


----------

